# ONR finally plucked up the courage



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

I have owned a bottle of ONR since the begining of December last year, but each time Ive gone to give the car a wash, Ive bottled it, and gone for the trusty old 2BM with a couple of squirts of Megs #62. 

Today, I managed to summon the courage, and try it out, as the car wasnt too dirty, just a light covering of dirt/mud from all the rain that we've had this week. Having studied Lowiepete's FAQ one more time, I gave the car a good going over with a diluted spray first, let it dwell, and gave it a second spray, then picked up the grout sponge, and started on what felt very similar to some sort of white knuckle ride !

During a normal wash routine, I tend to use so much water to rinse off all the muck from the car even before I touch the paintwork, so for the first half of the car, it just felt all wrong what I was doing - using a sponge straight over dirt with no kind of rinse first.

Anyway, about halfway through washing, I started a feel a slight confidence, the car was looking clean and shiny, and the dirt was being trapped in the wash bucket, I was feeling very impressed. You can see the sponge gliding over the paint, sitting on top of a layer of ONR removing the dirt.

The only area that I did have a few (small) problems was around the inside of wheel arch areas - because you're not using a hose/jetwash, they obviously stay dirty, and a bit of a mud trap, which if you're not careful can get on the drying cloth.

Im not sure that ONR will replace my 2BM routine - theres something more satisfying about a full on jetwash, snow-foam, and shampoo, but its mightily impressive, and very useful if you dont have access to water, or time is not on your side - who knows though, with a few more goes, and a bit more confidence in the technology, it might just do that !


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

d00bie said:


> ...and started on what felt very similar to some sort of white knuckle ride !


Heheheh, what did I say about sharp intakes of breath? People may think I'm
being evangelistic about this, but, as you have shown, that's a bit of a pointless
exercise. Yes folks, ONR is that good! :devil:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## andrew186 (May 23, 2010)

have been using ONR for about 6months washing every other week and i am VERY happy with it

paint on my car is extremely soft too so it scratches very easily but am well impressed 6months down the line, regular washes with ONR and no scratches!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done that man, i half expected you saying half way through you started to feel physically sick with fright..:lol:

I would not go near the underside of the wheel arches, if i was i would probably take a brush to it.

I have always washed under the lip of wheel arches of every car i have ever had.

i would not attempt it with onr.


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Wheres the best place to buy ONR?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

what with the summer and shows comin up tbh there isnt a better product out there, i can clean my car fri sat & Sunday most of the time wife the wife in the house in 20 mins im done and she hasnt even noticed ive done it.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Wheres the best place to buy ONR?


Look on here, there are loads of traders selling it. Go for one offering free delivery if possible. This, along with Optiseal and Optimum car wax are some of the est products i have ever used.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Well done. Its definitely scary the first time but you get the hang of it.



davelincs said:


> Wheres the best place to buy ONR?


Pretty much all the traders sell it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done, been using it for years and have no more swirls than I used to get with the old 2BM.

I just don't bother with the wheel arches, just blast them out every other month or so.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Been using onr for almost two years on my soft mazda paint and still now swirls or scracthing.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

If you get a big Vikan brush (like a long handled dust-pan brush) you can use the dirty water after to clean the arches. This obviously depends on how low your car is though!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I really need to grab the balls in the better weather and use it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great product, but the first time one uses it a leap of faith is required. Surprising just how effective and safe this washing method is. Quick too, once a working technique is mastered


----------

